# Classic car humour...



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

www.brit.ca/~tboicey/comics.html

I had to laugh @ this one although they all make me smile









http://anonym.to/http://www.brit.ca/~tboicey/comics/tr9.html


I love old cars,they look better









Actually i like old MOST ANYTHING as the quality was MUCH BETTER!!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

> Actually i like old MOST ANYTHING as the quality was MUCH BETTER!!


If old cars were so much better, there would be a lot more of them around.

Back before about 1970's if you had a car with 100,000 miles, chances were real good you had a junker.

BG


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Totally agree... rust... rattles... CARBURETORS!!... Ugghhh. Kind of amazing my 1994 Camaro will qualify for historic plates here in less than 3 years. In amazing condition other than the headliner and a few cosmetic scratches. A 60s era Mustang I once owned was a a rusty oil burning bucket of bolts by the time it was 10 years old.




Basementgeek said:


> If old cars were so much better, there would be a lot more of them around.
> 
> Back before about 1970's if you had a car with 100,000 miles, chances were real good you had a junker.
> 
> BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Raylo said:


> Totally agree... rust... rattles... CARBURETORS!!... Ugghhh. Kind of amazing my 1994 Camaro will qualify for historic plates here in less than 3 years. In amazing condition other than the headliner and a few cosmetic scratches. A 60s era Mustang I once owned was a a rusty oil burning bucket of bolts by the time it was 10 years old.


If you had a '64 Mustang, all you had was a Falcon with a different body. Took my test in a '62 Falcon.....was my parents car (purchased new) and was a real pain with maintenance. Not only the carbs back then, you also had points and a condenser for ignition. Those were the days.......


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Mine was a 1966, 200 CID fastback, 1 bbl carb. It was a pretty car but S__L__O__W and the rust... You are correct about the points and such. Needed constant attention. Plugs maybe lasted 10k miles. The good old days? I think not.



SABL said:


> If you had a '64 Mustang, all you had was a Falcon with a different body. Took my test in a '62 Falcon.....was my parents car (purchased new) and was a real pain with maintenance. Not only the carbs back then, you also had points and a condenser for ignition. Those were the days.......


----------

